# Need Advice



## brock (Apr 18, 2013)

I am planning on hiking/camping this weekend. How will I keep the mushrooms I find fresh without a cooler? I'll need to keep them from until Sunday evening.


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

eat your saturday finds on a campfire with butter sat night and then save the sunday ones or eat them


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

As cool as the temps are going to be, storing them in brown paper bags should do just fine.


----------

